# Steady Rest for a 12 inch Lathe for sale or trade



## Rich Gipp (Feb 19, 2015)

I received this rest with a 12' model 100 mk 3 Clausing lathe . Although the rest fits the bed ways, the center of the rest is approx. 1/2 inch off the center line of the bed. With this being said, I would like to trade for one that does fit the Clausing, or for parts or accessories for the same. I would also sell the rest, if someone has a use for it .Because of the embossed star logo I am thinking that it might be off Seneca Falls lathe. There is a part number of A 200 on the rest. Thank you


----------



## roadie33 (Feb 19, 2015)

What are you asking for it?


----------



## Rich Gipp (Feb 20, 2015)

I am not sure what to ask,  You can make me a fair offer and we can do a deal. Thank you


----------

